# Lionel Trains with Pullmor Motors



## CamaroDMD (Oct 19, 2010)

I know I recently discussed my desire to have an O gauge Lionel train running around the ceiling my dental office. I am still a few years out from finishing dental school, so I would safely say I'm 5 years from this being a reality. 

I am trying to learn as much as I can about this stuff. I recently learned that most of the trains I like have Pullmor motors in them...which sounds like it is not desirable. Unfortunately, I really want to use the trains I dreamed about as a child which are 1980s-90s Lionel. That's really important to me so I'm kind of stuck.

The way I see it, I would probably have 4 different trains and I would switch each week. So, you'd see each train about once a month. I figure 35 hours a week of run time on a particular engine. 

How frequently can I expect to have to do a preventive maintenance on the each motor? Also, how complicated and time consuming is that?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure about maintenance schedule for continuous running operation. That said, an interesting discussion re: Pullmor motors here:

http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/t/142349.aspx

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One way to know if a train is in need of service is the ability to start. So add a block signal to the loop and have the train take a break for 30 seconds. Then it will continue on.


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

CamaroDMD said:


> I know I recently discussed my desire to have an O gauge Lionel train running around the ceiling my dental office. I am still a few years out from finishing dental school, so I would safely say I'm 5 years from this being a reality.
> 
> I am trying to learn as much as I can about this stuff. I recently learned that most of the trains I like have Pullmor motors in them...which sounds like it is not desirable. Unfortunately, I really want to use the trains I dreamed about as a child which are 1980s-90s Lionel. That's really important to me so I'm kind of stuck.
> 
> ...


Hello Camaro,

Pullmor motors are the best motors that Lionel has ever created! There indestructible. If you know how to maintenance one or get one maintenance correctly, you will not have to maintenance it for at least another 5-6years. Depends how much and long you will run them. I still have engines that I maintenance 10 yrs ago; still running perfectly today. Can motors on the other hand are quieter and smoother but they require more maintenance. Plus they have a chance of breaking (which means you'll have to replace the whole motor).

How complicated and time consuming?

Well for the first time doing it by yourself it might take 3-4hours to maintenance a Pullmor. The motor is actually very easy to work with and not complicated at all. I have done many restorations to Postwar Lionel trains and maintenances for them. I could maintenance a Pullmor in about 30mins and have the train running in 40minutes tops.

PW - Jason


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... naive question on my end. I wasn't familiar with the term "Pullmor motor" until reading this thread. Does that simply refer to any older-school Lionel-type motor that has an AC-coil field, an AC armature, configured in an "open assembly" format? Like my prewar and post war Lionel motors?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never worked on these besides normal maintenance or a loose wire.



A copy and paste for you.
These are series-wound motors, with laminated magnetic circuits so that they can be run on AC as well as DC. They are similar to the type of motors traditionally used on prototype electric and Diesel-electric locomotives. They are flexible in that they adapt their speed to the load being pulled. It is not necessary that multiple motors, whether in one locomotive or in different locomotives of a multiple-unit lash up, be at all matched in their characteristics.






"PullMor" or AC open frame universal series wound AC/DC 3 pole motors:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Thanks!

But still confused on my end ... Would an old school, open-framed, AC typical STEAM Lionel motor be considered a "Pullmor"? I guess I don't know what they mean by "laminated magnetic circuits". I'm just my typical clueless self ... 

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hello TJ,

Pullmors are used on every Postwar Lionel O scale engines. Some engines made in the 80's, 90's to current day even have Pullmors but they also have traction tires. Pullmors are just an updated version of the Prewar motors. Please view pics:

*Postwar Lionel Pullmor - They came in many different shapes and Forms:*















*Prewar Lionel Motor:*


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Jason, motors like these though are NOT considered Pullmors, right?


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Jason, motors like these though are NOT considered Pullmors, right?


Hello BM,

I would consider this motor to be a form of a Pullmor, but it's actually closer to a prewar Lionel motor. The housing for the armature is built into the main chassis just like a prewar motor, but the armature resembles a postwar Lionel Pullmor.

PW - Jason


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jason,

Thanks for the info and pics. I guess I've been dealing with prewar and early postwar motors on my end ... generally along the lines of what B&M posted ... motor housing with two parallel cheek plates, armature transverse in between, coil winding for the field electromagnet, etc.

When did Lionel first coin (invent) the Pullmor name? Could it be that this happened sometime during or after the 1960's, and that it's simply a question of symantics as to whether this applies to late prewar / early postwar motors?

Thanks much ... interesting discussion!

TJ


----------



## PW_Lionel_Collector (Jul 13, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for the info and pics. I guess I've been dealing with prewar and early postwar motors on my end ... generally along the lines of what B&M posted ... motor housing with two parallel cheek plates, armature transverse in between, coil winding for the field electromagnet, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey TJ,

Lionel's trade name for its three-pole, open-frame universal motors. :laugh:The word "Pullmor" was originally used by American Flyer. Lionel kind of stole the Pullmor name from American Flyer... Imagine that. I would say Lionel came up with the Lionel Pullmor in late 1944 to early 1945.

PW - Jason


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh great ... now AF apostle Reckers is gonna lawyer-up and threaten us Lionel guys with a law suit. Dohhh! Corporate image damages, lost royalties, etc. Yikes!



TJ


----------

